# The Crawlspace, Beaver Pa.



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

John, do you have an address and/or website? Help people who haven't been there find the place.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Thank you!!*

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*2012 - 2013 Schedule of Competiton Events*

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*First CRAWL of the season 11/18/12*

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## jsrocket13 (Jun 2, 2005)

Are you guys still racing carpet oval?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## Rckcrwlr (Dec 17, 2008)

Even though I broke...had a great time.

Thanks John for having The Crawl Space.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

***FREE CRAWL*** Dec. 30th 9-5PM*

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## Rckcrwlr (Dec 17, 2008)

You can count me in....

I am bringing my Comp Crawler, a couple scalers (Including the new Axial Jeep) and possibly a couple "special" rigs... :wave:


----------



## Rckcrwlr (Dec 17, 2008)

Charging batteries...

Here's some of what I am bringing...


----------



## kgb (Jul 14, 2007)

how about a oval racin schedule?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Another great crawl!! Next one FEB. 10th*

Thank you to all that came and crawled on Sunday. Thanks also to the G-Burg gang for setting up the courses and keeping things rolling:thumbsup:
I couldn't have asked for a smoother and well-operated comp. Keep it up! John:thumbsup:

Next Comp is Feb. 10, with the doors at 9am and comp starting at 10:30ish.
PIZZA!!!!! to follow at 12:30PM
FUN!!! to be had throughout the event:thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

5 days until the R/C enthusiasts come C-R-A-W-L-I-N-G to Beaver for a competition.....
Come visit the cleanest rocks in the area! 
Facebook : The Raceway / The Crawlspace in Beaver


----------



## Rckcrwlr (Dec 17, 2008)

Gonna try and make an appearance...


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## Rckcrwlr (Dec 17, 2008)

RacewayJohn said:


> Next comp of 2014- MARCH 30, 2014 doors at 9am...................be here!!!!!


Sorry...can't make this one. Already have plans.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*CRAWL THIS SUNDAY the 27th!!!!*

The Crawlspace is now closed. John


----------



## Rckcrwlr (Dec 17, 2008)

RacewayJohn said:


> Just a note to let everyone know that another CRAWL is scheduled for this Sunday, doors at 9am. Coffee will be ready. Popcorn??? Rocks are washed and The Crawlspace is ready for pitting! See you SUNDAY! John & Sam:thumbsup:


Sorry John...can't make this one. Will be in Utah at the Southwest Scale Championships... 

Hopefully the next one.

:wave:


----------



## Keifer (Dec 22, 2015)

Rckcrwlr said:


> Charging batteries...
> 
> Here's some of what I am bringing...


Lovely collection dude.


----------

